# COLOSS Efforts to Promote Sustainable Populations of TF Honey Bees



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Here is the proposed agenda for the Survivors Task Group at the upcoming COLOSS Fall Meeting:


----------



## James Lee (Apr 29, 2020)

is it being broadcast?


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

James Lee said:


> is it being broadcast?


Only if you are a COLOSS member and pre-registered.


----------

